# Fermenter/keezer in one



## Boonta (16/5/18)

Hey guys, i want to turn my side by side fridge freezer in to a keezer and fermenter, my fridge is a LG - GR B207EC, can i run to stc1000 on one fridge? Any info would be great. 
Cheers


----------

